

Make Google Chrome accessible - info & petition - superdavid
http://www.webdragon.com.au/2945

======
koeselitz
A petition seems sort of useful, at least to get the ball rolling, I guess. It
would be nice to have Google put more people on it.

But it seems worthwhile to note that if you don't like Chrome's accessibility,
you _can_ do something about it yourself. Google Chrome is just a corporate-
branded release of Chromium, an open-source project that anyone can contribute
to - and Chromium has had a call out to work on accessibility for a while now:

[http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/accessib...](http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/accessibility)

Nothing like diving in and getting our hands dirty, eh?

~~~
superdavid
I think the idea that users that need/advocate these features can contribute
fixes to an open source project is one of the unfortunate myths (for want of a
better word) of the FOSS movement. The idea is noble, but, as with Mozilla,
the items that project sponsors want fixed/sorted get fixed/sorted, while
other "unsexy" features/bugs/components just get left behind for years.

------
superdavid
Despite all the flack that Microsoft gets, its browser is far and away the
strongest for accessibility, with Mozilla a close second. Sadly Opera, Apple
and Google almost need not bother...

